# Can Am CV Shaft



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone ever changed a Front CV Shaft on a Commander? Buddy of mine busted one Saturday night and was wanting me to help him change it. Just looking for any advice. Thanks


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I've changed a boot on mine. It's nothing to it. I took the shock off, tie rod, upper and lower ball joint, then just pop the axle out. It's no different then a 4 wheeler.


----------

